# Finally caught that darn rabbit



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 29, 2012)

Finally!!!


----------



## JeffG (Apr 29, 2012)

WHAT!!!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Apr 29, 2012)

haha great pic!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 29, 2012)

Great picture!


----------



## Tccarolina (Apr 29, 2012)

Is it fruit or rabbit?


----------



## tyrs4u (Apr 29, 2012)

Len said:


> Finally!!!



Lmao. Omg this is great... I was busting up for like ten minutes. Great photo. And if that is your Sulcata, Amazing beauty!


----------



## pam (Apr 29, 2012)

Great picture


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 29, 2012)

Ew-w-w-w!


----------



## Rockford (Apr 29, 2012)

That would make a great poster for a horror movie.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 29, 2012)

Grossest-looking beets I've ever seen! Looks just like a severed limb.


----------



## Katherine (Apr 29, 2012)

Hysterical! He really looks like he brutalized something other than a vegetable. Best caption ever! (no offense aldabraman because you have some pretty fierce photo captions too as of late  )


----------



## wellington (Apr 29, 2012)

Yikes, those prickly pears really do look grouse. How long do they stain him or don't they


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 29, 2012)

These pics were taken in Feb, I save cactus fruit for Walker and the other torts for winter treats, last year I left some on the plants to long and they over ripened, but he didn't care. The over ripe fruit does stain for awhile, but he don't care about that either.


----------



## Nay (Apr 30, 2012)

Love it!!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Apr 30, 2012)

Ugh!!! Glad it is only prickly pear fruit. Great pic!!!


----------



## Niki (Apr 30, 2012)

Great pic!


----------

